# AngelBlue's Wedding Planner 26/5/12 - lots updated



## Angelblue

Right I think its time that I started my wedding planner with just over a year to go! :wacko:

I will start with the story of how me and H2B got together...

We met 3 years ago when my bf at the time introduced me to his best friend who was engaged to be married in 6 months time. All was good to start with my bf at the time, we started renting a house together and then he lost his job and it all went down hill from there... He kept staying out late (or not coming back at all), and leaving me in the house alone. The relationship deteriorated and I ended up moving in with a friend, and eventually getting my own flat. We were very on and off trying to work through it, but his ex gf kept texting me and ringing me to the point of harrassment, saying he as cheating but he convinced me that she was a psycho and wouldn't leave him alone. I was at the point of going to the police when I decided to turn up at his unit (where he had been working on cars) and she was there and it came out that it was all true - he had been sleeping with her for months!!!! :growlmad: Needless to say I left... 

But the story doesn't end there...
Through the months of being so confused about his ex gf and who was telling the truth etc... I had phoned his best mate - to say 'did you know about this?' and basically quiz him, but he didn't know anything and was VERY shocked when it all came out. My ex had been very clever to keep it from him as he thought he might tell me, as he knew we got on so well. Things turned very nasty with my ex and he would wait in the shadows for me outside my flat, drive round looking for me, push me and smashed my phone. I kept in contact with his best friend and he was a rock for me though all the nastiness and wanted nothing to do with my ex for how he was treating me. I was at his house one night and my ex hid in the bushes and got a chair out the garden to climb on the roof and look in as he was convinced something was going on with us but there wasn't.The police ended up being involved a couple of times and he soon stayed away with the threat of a restraining order! 

I was crying one night :cry: and the 'best friend' gave me a friendly hug :hugs2: and sparks literally flew! We suddenly realised that we had feelings for each other :dohh: and he split up with his fiancée (it hadn't been working for a while) and shortly after we moved in together, then few months later bought a house together, a year ago got engaged :wedding: and now have beautiful twin girls 5 months old :baby: :baby: So although it was awful going through everything with my ex but I wouldn't change a thing because I found my soul mate! :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

looking forward to seeing your plans coming together :thumbup:


----------



## Angelblue

:wedding: *2nd June 2012*

*Wedding*

*Church:* Washingborough Church (where H2B grew up) BOOKED £50 deposit paid - My parents paying rest £477
*Flowers: * Flowers by Design, Nettleham £500? BOOKED £50 deposit paid
*Photographer: *Jane Harrison Photography £1000 BOOKED £200 deposit paid
*Videographer:* Unveiling Memories (My sister) BOOKED - Free
*Car:* Either classic style or Wedding VW Camper TBC - My parents paying
*Wedding rings:* TBC - £200-500?

*Reception*

*Venue:* Jocastas, Lincoln - BOOKED £937.50 deposit paid  £2812.50 left to pay
*Food:* 4 course wedding breakfast x60 and evening buffet x100 - Included
*Drinks:* Pimms on arrival included - Wine on tables? Toast drinks? TBC - £300?
*Entertainment:* Disco, karaoke - Included (karaoke extra?)[/COLOR]
*Bridal Suite:* £200? The Bentley? TBC
*Cake:* Cupcakes? (Lady at work?) - OH parents paying
*Centerpieces:* Included with flowers - giant martini glasses £100?
*Favours: *Lottery tickets? Scratch cards? Sweetie buffet? handmade truffles & fudge? TBC - £50? 
*Stationery:* All handmade - save the date postcards, invitations, place cards, table numbers, seating plan - £50? (£3.50 spent on STD)

*Attire*

*Wedding Dress:* 29lbs left to lose before start looking - £500-1000
*Accessories:* Something for hair, jewellery, shoes TBC - £50-100
*Hair & Makeup: *TBC - £30?
*Bridesmaids accessories:* My 2 sisters and OH sister £50?
*Flowergirls:* Our gorgeous girls & my niece - £50-100?
*Suit Hire:* TBC - £100?

*Honeymoon*

We potentially want to ask people for £ towards this as we bought our house 2 years ago and have everything we can think of. We are taking the girls with us (they will be 18months by then) so need somewhere childfriendly but want to go somewhere abroad hot (but not too hot or girls) hotel with nice pool, close to beach etc - TBC - £500-1000?

*Budget:*

Shares £3000
Savings £2000
Parents £2000
Rest on creditcard?


----------



## Angelblue

*Theme:*

I quite like vintage style, cream, lace, pearls, buttons, antique etc but my OH thinks it just looks 'old fashioned' but then he has pointed out things in magazines (when I forced him to look!) that he says are 'traditional' but I would consider vintage, so I think I'm just going to add vintage bits in slowly and I bet he will like them!

*Colour Scheme:*

Still not decided 100% but for a while now I quite like light green & cream with the occasional subtle hint of dusky pink. OH quite likes the green colour, and we definitely want pastel type colours for spring. The other colours we quite like are light blue or purple.


----------



## honeybee2

Twiggles and I are doing vintage, so if you need any tips, feel free to have a look at our journals!! xx


----------



## booflebump

All your plans sound lovely :thumbup: x


----------



## Tiff

Awww, what a story!!! :cloud9: Sounds like a sweet guy being there for you during all that crap. :hugs:

The venue looks incredible!!!


----------



## Angelblue

honeybee2 said:


> Twiggles and I are doing vintage, so if you need any tips, feel free to have a look at our journals!! xx

Ooohh really? that sounds good I'll have a look


----------



## Angelblue

booflebump said:


> All your plans sound lovely :thumbup: x

Aww thanks. I want to see your wedding pics but Im waiting for my GS request to be accepted! I've read your story so beautifully written sounds like an amazing day


----------



## Angelblue

Tiff said:


> Awww, what a story!!! :cloud9: Sounds like a sweet guy being there for you during all that crap. :hugs:
> 
> The venue looks incredible!!!

Yeah he was my rock and we're so strong for it now.

Yeah we fell in love with the venue, our reception will be in the orangery


----------



## SophieGrace

Stalking :blush: x


----------



## Angelblue

Some centerpiece inspiration...
 



Attached Files:







vintage centerpiece 1 page4.pdf
File size: 481.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Angelblue

What do you think about having a wedding website? I think its quite a nice modern way to put lots of things on there about you as a couple and all the details about the wedding day. My H2B thinks its sad!!! 

You can make a free one with 'The Knot' and I haven't told anyone the URL but I just had a go at making one, tell me what you think... sad? or nice? I was thinking we could put the link on the save the date postcards. (Obviously we will be sending out proper invitations nearer the time)

https://www.theknot.com/ourwedding/RussWhite&RachelClark


----------



## Angelblue

hhmm just read somewhere for diy favours about doing mini brownies using the readymade boxes you can buy and just adding something in them eg. smarties that sounds quite cute, or you could do mini muffins in the mini cases... I'm so torn for favours I have too many ideas!


----------



## booflebump

:haha: There definately is far too much choice when it comes to all things wedding!


----------



## EmmyReece

Just had a nosey on your wedding website :blush: it looks fantastic :thumbup:

I'm driving myself crazy with all the choice that's out there and I've got over 2 years to plan everything :rofl:


----------



## Angelblue

Def too much choice! If I can find someone out there with exactly what I want I'm going to copy them! But then wheres the fun in that!


----------



## Tiff

I have one with The Knot too! I find I use my journal here more though. 

Oh, I love the 2nd picture with the teapot and the roses!! How pretty!!! 

Yes, too many ideas for favours! I'm very disappointed with how ours ended up (having to hassle the woman over and over again) but ah well.


----------



## Angelblue

Just posted this in another thread but wanted to make note of it in my planner.

*Gift List ideas:*

We definitely will be asking for money in some form or another, I think its the modern way, people already live together and have everything they need. Our friends and family would much rather give us something we want. We're going to pay for our honeymoon on creditcard and pay off as much as we can with our money gifts I think. But my friend told me about this website 'The Bottom Drawer' where you can list literally anything you want so guests can see where their money is going.. eg. you can break down you honeymoon into nights or daytrips out so people can see what they are allocating their money towards but really the money just goes into a big pot, another example could be if you wanted money towards a conservatory you could put 20 bricks! you can literally put what you want. The only catch is that there is an admin charge if you dont use a certain percentage of the suppliers listed, you can also book your honeymoon through them. I think we'll either use them or I might even use the concept to make my own website and just link it to paypal for people to pay so it goes straight into my palpay account. Heres an example list

What do you think of the concept?


----------



## Angelblue

Oooookkkkkk so... we made a massive decision to change our venue!!!

We basically decided that now that we have the girls that it is too expensive and we'll end up in more debt than we want to with me on mat leave then only going back part time to work. We went and had a look at some more reasonable options and have decided to book Jocastas now instead. It is a huge marquee and its gorgeously decorated (check out the pics on the website and the posh loos lol!) 

The Charlotte was costing us £3000 without any food, drink, dj, honeymoon suite, whereas Jocastas is costing us £3750 for a package including, 4 course meal for 60, evening buffet for 100, Disco, Pimms on arrival (we just need to pay for toasting drinks and wine on table, obviously centerpieces etc too but it has plants and chandalier thing so wont need much decorating at all). It has a hard side with windows overlooking the a lake. We feel much better and it feels much more us and right, I wish we had booked it in the first place. We have lost our deposit but we're going to save thousands so we just have to write that off.

What do you think?


----------



## Angelblue

I've booked Jocastas! But they didnt have the 2nd June available so I had to ring the vicar and photographer to get dates etc, bit of a nightmare but got there in the end! So our new date is 26th May - a week sooner :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Wooohoo!!! Look at your ticker! Under 12 months now!!! :happydance:


----------



## Angelblue

I've just ordered our Save the Date postcards :happydance: woooooo!!!!

They are from Vistaprint LOVE IT! 100 postcards free and then £3.50 postage BARGAIN! Just have to buy stamps now, we'll probably only end up sending about 50 out just to people we definitely want to come.

Here's some pics, what do you think?

(still don't know what colours we're doing but we just liked the design. I'm planning to make the invitations so they will be in the colour scheme)
 



Attached Files:







SavethedateFINALfront.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 9









SavethedateFINALback.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## honeybee2

oo, I really like them!


----------



## Angelblue

honeybee2 said:


> oo, I really like them!

Thanks I'm really excited to get them! They wont be here for ages though, went for the cheapest postage which was the slowest! But theres no rush I'm just impatient!


----------



## Tiff

VistaPrint is awesome in that regard. I always have paid for slowest shipping, but if they finish your order early then they'll ship it regardless!


----------



## Angelblue

Its sooooooo good isnt it! I'll be ordering some more free postcards soon too for christening invites for my twinnie girls, just waiting to collect the professional photos of them because I want to use one on the invite


----------



## NuKe

love em!


----------



## Angelblue

I've booked an appointment with a florist for Tuesday to have a look at what they do, get some inspiration and quotes and decide whether to book with them. I'm really excited, we've been recommended them from a couple of people so we just have to hope they are within budget. Still dont know what colour scheme or what centrepieces we're having so might be slightly difficult to give us a quote lol! I like fishbowls and giant cocktail glasses (I also like the candleabras but OH doesnt) I'm hoping they will show me some examples for ideas


----------



## Angelblue

Half way towards my weight loss goal, 16lbs to go...

Oh my god I've just realised if I only lose a lb a week it'll be first week of Nov I'll reach my goal! I need to order my dress by then really - let alone look around and find it!!!

If I do 2lbs a week that'll be... mid-sept which is when I wanted to start looking, 2lb a week is quite a tall order :(


----------



## honeybee2

keep 1lb as a good amount because then you wont have to put so much pressure on yourself x


----------



## Mynx

I agree with HB hun.. also the slower the weight comes off, the more likely it is to stay off! 1lb off per week is perfectly manageable with sensible eating and a little exercise :thumbup:


----------



## Angelblue

Right so lots to update, havent been on here for a while...

*Florist* - so after I went for the consultation, it was good because it gave me some ideas, but she was quite ademant that only certain colours would be available which worried me slightly, then the quote through the post was £770! Which is slightly over budget!!! I made an appointment to go to a more local florist in the village I work as I'd had a recommendation. She was absolutely lovely and totally got what I was after and the dusky pink colour I want in the roses. She even suggested putting lily of the valley in my bouquet as it smells beautiful and there is only a few wks window in which you can get it which she thinks should be over our wedding. But she said its expensive, but that she has it in her garden so if it comes up at that time she'll put some in. She quoted me £525 but said we can work towards a specific budget if needs be (that includes giant martini glass hire for centerpieces - which is what we have decided we want now)

*Theme/colours *- I have been doing some part time bar work at Doddington Hall a local wedding venue and have done about 6 weddings now, its so good for getting ideas, and the vintage theme seems fairly popular so its given me lots to look at. We have decided we want to do champagne colour and a hint of dusky pink in the lacey ribbon used in the stationery and roses, the bridesmaids and groomsmen will wear the champagne colour. We definitely want to do vintage style, with pearls, lace, china tea sets, black and white photos. We have also decided we want to have giant martini glasses as centerpieces as we are in an open plan marquee and it will look more dramatic to go tall, I want to have some pearls hanging down round the edges, I will try and find some pics.

*Cars* - we have been to a couple of places to look at wedding cars and were torn between some 50's/60's Jags Mk7 and Mk2 in cream, looked really good together or some proper vintage 40's rolls royce, but we have decided to go with the rolls - one in cream with white walled tyres, soft top and a cream and black one for the bridesmaids.

*Dress shopping* - my mum is comng up on 8th oct for the weekend and we are going dress shopping, I am going to make some appointments for us so hopefully we can go to at least 4. Then we'll all go bridesmaid shopping in November some time.

It feels like its all coming together, next things on the list...

- wedding dress shopping
- bridesmaid/flower girl dress shopping
- sourcing materials for stationery (know what I want to do, will try and post some pics)
- have a girly night making the invitations to send out after christmas


----------

